# what are trolls?



## WizardKing (Dec 21, 2002)

are they them big huge ugly grey things, or some small evil hobbits?


----------



## Rúmil (Dec 21, 2002)

Big huge ugly grey things. They were originally a corruption of Ents. They are fatter and thicker than Ents , but less strong. They have practically no brains.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 21, 2002)

They were bred by Melkor, "in mockery of the ents". Due to him not being able to create anything original. They are weak, or turn to stone in sun-light. And were rather slow-witted most of the time. There are 6 different kinds of troll, varying in attributes, but the above sums them up on the whole.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rúmil _
> *Big huge ugly grey things. They were originally a corruption of Ents. They are fatter and thicker than Ents , but less strong. They have practically no brains. *


Probably they had some brains,dinosaur's brains probably.They were able to speak and have names.Do you remember one of the trolls in The Hobbit was named Jo by the other two(or something like that)


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 22, 2002)

Bert, William and Tom actually! 
Y'know, I know I'm not being very helpful here, but these answers are available in all of Tolkien's books...


----------



## Nefmariel (Dec 25, 2002)

big ugly grey things. there may be other types and looks but cave trolls are big, ugly, and grey.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 26, 2002)

the most powerful were the Olog-hai they could endure sunlight and were the best type of Troll, these were bread by Sauron for the war of the ring, and Pippin kills one with his Barrow sword!

Thôl


----------



## j0n4th4n (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *There are 6 different kinds of troll, varying in attributes. *



what were the six different types?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 26, 2002)

Cave-trolls, Hill-trolls, Mountain-trolls, Olog-hai, Snow-trolls, Stone-trolls

all these! try here to get info on them!

http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/

just click on T for trolls (duh)

the click on Trolls (duh again)

then click on their names for info on each one!

Thôl


----------



## Calimehtar (Dec 27, 2002)

*the most powerful were the Olog-hai they could endure sunlight and were the best type of Troll, these were bread by Sauron for the war of the ring, and Pippin kills one with his Barrow sword!* 

When did Pippen kill one with his sword? Is that what he killed saving Beregond? (I forgot if it was one of the trolls or just an orc.)


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 27, 2002)

yes, yes it was!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

yeah, in TT, the two ugly big things opening the doors to Mordor, and in FotR in Moria, those were Cave Trolls.


----------

